# Current custom handle makers?



## mille162 (Sep 20, 2016)

Who is currently taking orders/making custom Wa handles? I've tried contacting a few from the forum and online but don't seem to be getting any responses. Looking for something special and more elaborate but can't seem to find anyone to make it for me, any suggestions would be appreciated...


----------



## daveb (Sep 21, 2016)

Marko's not fast but he is good. Stunning work. Ian (Haburn) has done handle and saya work in past. Very nice. Stefan is also very good but don't know his status on new work.

Not sure of who is active off the forum.

If going for special handle you 
might consider matching saya at same time.


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 21, 2016)

Hattorichop does amazing work. Robin dalman is also good. Issiah makes a mean handle as well. Mikey and stepan are amazing but I believe the wait list is intense. Icanhazcheeseburger or anton at kitchen knife fora is also amazing and super cheap compared to other makers.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 21, 2016)

In addition to those already mentioned (Stefan, Mikey, Haburn, etc.) I know Randy at HHH has done some before. Here is one he did for Smurfmacaw:
www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6867-Whats-on-the-bench?p=406069#post406069


----------



## katana110 (Sep 24, 2016)

maybe they get too many order &#65281;


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm planning to start trying to make them myself. I figure that I'll probably make a bunch of crummy ones until I can make decent ones, but then eventually I'll be able to make exactly what I want without waiting? Looks like fun to me.


----------

